# Introduction



## LauraMG (May 5, 2010)

I'm new to mantis care. I bought an egg shell casing and have let loose all but 1 who is 4 weeks old and just made it through his second molt today. I don't know what specific type of mantis he is, but I assume I can probably get some help with that here!


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## z3ls0 (May 5, 2010)

Welcome Laura G


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 5, 2010)

Welcome , welcome, welcome! :tt2:


----------



## ismart (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## LauraMG (May 5, 2010)

So, can someone tell me what kind this is? lol


----------



## Rick (May 5, 2010)

Most likely the chinese mantis.


----------



## ismart (May 5, 2010)

Looks like a chinese mantis to me.


----------



## LauraMG (May 5, 2010)

Sweet. Thanks everyone! Little ornery bug just got out, and man can he jump!


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2010)

Very crafty but sooner or later you will become an expert recaptuer... Welcome.


----------



## LauraMG (May 5, 2010)

lmao! I've gotten pretty good at it already! It scares me to death when he jumps from 6 feet in the air though! Is that harmful to them? Cuz that's what he did today


----------

